# Definitive Beetle GRC Racecar to Debut at Volkswagen Rallycross D.C. Event



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

> The 544hp Volkswagen Beetle GRC will make its debut at Volkswagen Rallycross DC this weekend at RFK Stadium in Washington DC. While the Beetle will not be running in the event, the final car will be on hand for attendees and media to get up close and personal with. The new Beetle GRC has been developed specifically for the series, boasting a 0-60 time of just 2.1 seconds and ZF dampers with 9.1 inches of travel. Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross are currently 2-for-2 on the year in the Red Bull Rallycross series with wins in Barbados and Austin at the X Games.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

That's awesome

edit: really like the hood too, giving me ideas! lol


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

sort of like a reverse boser hood - i shall call it a resob.


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

I like it. :thumbup: Anyone know what wheels those are?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Production version please.:heart::wave::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Production version please.:heart::wave::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


So jelly.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I want this 4-strut suspension. Where can I buy it?

Also I'd be interested in a GRC style spoiler for a MK5/6


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Production version please.:heart::wave::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


It'd be FWD just like the Polo R WRC was. No point.


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

Someone has read my mind. That hoodscoop is awesome that was my vision someone needs to make this an aftermarket item either the scoop or a hood with scoop included. Love it.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

That's pretty bad a$$ right there.

Heres a few more pics
http://www.motorward.com/2014/06/vw-beetle-grc-rallycross-ready-for-action/


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> It'd be FWD just like the Polo R WRC was. No point.


This beetle for the GRC will be AWD, would be nice to see that feature make it into production


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> This beetle for the GRC will be AWD, would be nice to see that feature make it into production


The VW GRC and WRC Polos are AWD too, but the production cars aren't. I do see a production GRC edition happening, but it'll just be a body kitted GSR with suade touch points.

An AWD version would be cost prohibitive unless VW uses the MK7 R drivetrain and charges $35K each. You going to pay $35K for a beetle? I'm not.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> An AWD version would be cost prohibitive unless VW uses the MK7 R drivetrain and charges $35K each. You going to pay $35K for a beetle? I'm not.


why not? people are spending $35,000+ for a golf r which is essentially a golf/gti. so $35,000 for an awd beetle i could see people doing it. 

vw probably wouldnt bring it out just for the fact they wouldnt want to undercut the sales of their precious "hot hatch". thats the same reason why we dont get the polos or rocco's over here.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> why not? people are spending $35,000+ for a golf r which is essentially a golf/gti. so $35,000 for an awd beetle i could see people doing it.
> 
> vw probably wouldnt bring it out just for the fact they wouldnt want to undercut the sales of their precious "hot hatch". thats the same reason why we dont get the polos or rocco's over here.


You and how many thousands of people are going to buy a $35K+ AWD Beetle?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You and how many thousands of people are going to buy a $35K+ AWD Beetle?


I'm sure plenty of people would, me personally no way. I wouldn't spend more than $30k for any VW besides a touareg. If you're gonna spend that much buy an Audi.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

If you like the car enough, I'm sure people would I mean I wouldn't mind seeing the sticker price or 35k for an AWD Beetle Turbo type R-ish. I wouldn't pay that much but it would be tempting.

However it would be tough to bring that out because it would almost directly compete with the Golf R which they wouldn't let happen but it would be awesome!


----------

